# The miniDSP nanoAVR 8x8 Giveaway Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*The miniDSP nanoAVR 8x8 Giveaway Discussion Thread*












Home Theater Shack and *miniDSP* have teamed up for yet another fantastic Giveaway! This time, one lucky winner will have the opportunity to win a *nanoAVR 8X8*! This particular unit has a value of 299 dollars, and its impact on a home theater system’s performance is priceless! 

The nanoAVR 8X8 is a 2-input HDMI audio and video switch AND a high-resolution 8-channel audio processor. Using a floating point SHARC digital signal processor, the nanoAVR 8X8 can tune 8 channels of uncompressed audio using channel routing, independent crossovers, 10 bands of parametric equalization, and time alignment (for each channel). The unit is typically used between two HDMI sources (think Blu-ray player) and an AVR…it can equalize a full 7.1 system (including a subwoofer)! It can be used with *Room EQ Wizard* in conjunction with user friendly Mac/PC software.

Stay tuned for a detailed review of the nano AVR 8X8, by Home Theater Shack’s Wayne Myers.


*Here's what comes in the box:*

 1 x nanoAVR DSP unit
 1 x USB 2.0 cable (1.5m)
 1 x Ethernet cable (1m)
 1 x HDMI v1.4 flat cable (1.5m)
 1 x 5V SMPS DC power supply with 4 plugs
 1 x Startup guide
 1 x Plug-in
*Read all about the miniDSP nanoAVR 8x8 on miniDSP's website!*



*Please pay close attention to the qualifications for the giveaway*:

Qualifications:

Qualification period is from _*July 15, 2014 through September 30, 2014*_.
A random drawing to select one winner from the qualified entries will be held during the end of September 2014.
You must be registered as of August 15, 2014 to qualify.
You must have 15 posts *during* the qualification period. That means your 15 qualified posts must be made during the qualification period (posts made prior to July 15, 2014 do not count). 
No post padding (25 word minimum per post)!
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the *The miniDSP nanoAVR 8x8 Giveaway Qualification Thread*!

*SHIPPING*: Shipping costs to a CONUSA address (Lower 48) ARE included, making it free. Home Theater Shack members living outside of the United States Lower 48 ARE eligible to win, however those members will be responsible as follows: Home Theater Shack will ship the system to a U.S. Forwarder, who would in turn ship to the winner. The winner would be responsible for shipping costs into their country, and for any associated import costs (taxes, duties, customs, brokerage, etc.). 

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T

As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow!!! These giveaways actually keep getting better & better. Thanks mini-DSP & HTS!!!


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Very nice! I've wanted to try one of these out for a while. Good luck to all.


----------



## hnupe3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow, I knew there was a reason why I joined this site. I hope more prizes keep coming. Let's see what is next for us.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Things that make you go, "Hmmmmmm," but in a nice way! Though this unit is not part of the DIRAC series, it is nonetheless a valuable and satisfying tool for the AV enthusiast!


----------



## R2RO (Jul 31, 2014)

I was wondering if this is the right thread to register for the give away because I posted on a different one already for the same....


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

You need to post in the "Giveaway Qualification Thread" linked to above, only after having met all the other requirements listed, in order to be eligible.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey Folks, we are coming to the finish line on this one.... 1 1/2 days to get your qualification in! Odds are definitely good!:T


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

I just realized I haven't posted here. I needed to so the mobile app will notify me when the winner is announced.

Good luck to all, advance congrats to one.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

So who won???? You're killing us already! :neener:


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

How 'bout it, Todd?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks like we will announce one tomorrow (and one Wednesday)! Hang in there!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

We will announce a winner tomorrow morning! Be sure to check in!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Rats, just had to check it before bedtime. Now I'm gonna be up all night!!!


----------

